# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Help me become a good dart frog keeper !

## McGrumpy

Hi, I'm new here on the forum and in the frog keeping hobby.
I'm looking to keep some frogs in a couple of months so naturally I'm trying to get a hold of a lot of knowledge.
I have a couple of questions and hope some of you can give me useful and complete answers !

*Extra Info :*
- I'm going to set up a vivarium with false bottom, live plants and all that, it's going to be 74,5 x 66 x 52 cm (height x width x depth).
I will soon probably start setting up a feeding colony so tips for that are welcome aswell. I already have springtails and isopods cultures.

*1) What kind of frog ?*
I have a list of personal 'requirements' (read preferences) and I hope I can get some good suggestions !
- Species : I'm strongly leaning towards dart frogs, as you will be able to tell from the preferences below, but other suggestion are welcome ofcourse!
- Size : A larger type, say around 4-6 cm.
- Colour : Bright colours that differ from plant colours so no green frogs (and I'm not really into the terribilis either), I did fell in love with Azureus :s (I know typical beginner... ssttt)
- Quantity : The more the merrier !
- Noise : The vivarium will be placed in the bedroom, so a little noise is wonderfull but sleep is important !
- Usage of space : It's a pretty high viv so I'm hoping that height will be used, 'banks' and ridges can be built if this helps.
- Behavior : Lively, not shy, active (during the day).

*2) Company*
I know this is a sensitive subject but please keep reading. I have read that keeping mourning geckos together with (larger) dart frogs is possible.
So I was wondering if their are any other options ? Other frogs is fine for me aswell, ofcourse if they don't stress, fight, eat or make hybrids with eachother.

*3) Watering ?*
- I'm gonna setup a misting/rain-system do I fill this with distilled water ? Will plants survive on this water ?
- Is normal tap water good for the bathing bowl ?
- Will distilled water and tap water harm the frog in any way, as they drink through their skin ?

*4) Plants ?*
Help me fill out my list please, I'm a noob when it comes to plants, I like different shaped leaves and colors througout the terrarium !
- Golden pothos
- Broms
- Air plants
- Mosses
- ...

Much thanks to anyone reading and replying !!!

With kind regards,
McGrumpy

----------


## Mossfarmer

I am still a newbie when it comes to frogs as well, but I can help out  with plant recommendations! Here are some plants with interestingly  shaped and/or brightly colored leaves.

_Tradescantia sp._ or "Wandering dude"
These  guys are very easy to grow from cuttings. There are multiple different  cultivars with nice purple, green, and silver striped leaves. Mine are  growing like crazy even in low lighting. 

Rex begonias
Available  in a variety of cultivars. Leaves come in many shapes, sizes, and  colors. Some people say they are finicky, but mine are growing just fine  in my vivarium. Make sure to plant them in a location where the roots  won't stay wet all the time

_Cryptanthus_ "earth star" bromeliads
I know you mentioned bromeliads, but _Cryptanthus_  are incredibly colorful, provided they have good lighting. They are  ground-growing bromeliads and have a different look than epiphytic  bromeliads such as _Neoregalias_.

_Ludisia_ sp., _Macodes_ sp. "Jewel orchids"
Relatively  hardy orchids grown for their beautiful leaves. I don't personally have  any, but they are supposed to be good vivarium plants, provided the  roots have good drainage

_Phalaenopsis_ "moth orchids"
These  are by far the easiest orchids to come by. They have deep green  strap-like leaves and produce large, colorful flowers occasionally.  Remove them from whatever substrate they are growing in when you buy  them and mount them bare root on pieces of wood or cork bark. They grow  as epiphytes in nature and like their roots to get some airflow. Use  fishing line or cyanoacrylate glue to attach them to the background.

----------


## McGrumpy

Everything helps thank you !

----------

